
Harvard is a 'hedge fund with a university attached to it' - qCOVET
http://www.businessinsider.com/why-harvard-should-be-taxed-2015-9
======
jleyank
Yeah, and Duke University is a investment firm as well, except that it has a
hospital attached to it that happens to have a university attached to IT.

I'm sure pretty much all large, big-name universities are playing with money.
US ones at least.

------
pdglenn
I am positive there's some sort of problem with these numbers and a major
false comparison going on, but this doesn't seem fair either way.

